# مبيد حشرى سائل للبق



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وحضراتكم وجميع المسلمين فى خير وعزة وتقدم وازدهار فتكملة للسلسلة التى بدأناها فى موضوع المبيدات سيكون ختامها اليوم ان شاء الرحمن وسنشرح اليوم مبيد البق وهو سهل جدا وهو عبارة عن 998 ك كيروسين منزوع اللون والرائحة يضاف اليه 2 ك ديزنول سائل ويتم التقليب حتى تمام التجانس وفقنى ووفقكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى العزيز / خالد يونس

كل عام وانت بألف صحة وخير وسلامه بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك

لى مطلبان من سيادتكم أرجو تلبيتهم إن تيسر لك الوقت ..... و طمعى هذا تولد من كرم أخلاقك .... وهما :

*الأول *: *خاص بطبيعة الموضوع* : *ماهو سعر الديزنول السائل ؟ ومكان الشراء ؟ ودرجة الخطورة ؟*
*الثانى *: *يخص موضوع المبيدات الحشرية بصفة عامة* : *ماهى التراخيص المطلوبة فى حال نية انزال منتج للسوق المصرى ؟ والخطوات الواجب إتباعها لذلك ؟ المدد اللازمة لإنهاء هذه التراخيص لدى الجهات الإدارية ؟*

جزاك الله كل خير وسدد خطاك​


----------



## melkomy96 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ خالد/ جزاك الله عن رواد الملتقى خير الجزاء ونفع الله بك المسلمين اجمعين . لى بعض الاسئلة وهى 
1/ اين اجد روائح المبيدات (مثل رائحة البيروسول ورائحة الراجون ورائحة الريد)وما اسعار هذه الروائح؟
2/ ماهى الكمية التى اضعها من روائح المبيدات على كل تركيبة حضرتك وضعتها على النت ؟
3/ هل هذه الروائح تذوب فى الماء وتذوب فى الكيروسين عديم اللون والرائحة ام ماذا؟
4/ هل مادة اللانت لها تركيز واحد فى السوق ام لها تركيزات كثيرة فى السوق واذا كان لها تركيزات كثيرة فما التركيز الذى استخدمه فى تركيبة الذباب؟
5/ مادة اللمبادا لها تركيزات كثيرة فى السوق فما هو التركيز الذى استخدمة فى تركيبة الناموس ؟
6/ هل مادة الكلوروزان لها تركيز واحد فى السوق ام لها تركيزات كثيرة واذا كان لها تركيزات كثيرة فماهو التركيز الذى استخدمه فى تركيبة الصراصير والنمل ؟
7 / مادة الديزنون لها تركيزات كثيرة فى السوق فماهو التركيز الذى استخدمه فى تركيبة البق ؟
8/ اين اجد مادة الديزنون ؟ وما سعرها ؟ ولماذا لم توظفها فى تركيبة الصراصير والنمل فهى فعالة للغاية فى ابادة الحشرات الزاحفة ؟
9/ لماذا لم توظف مادة الدلتا مثرين فى تركيباتك علما بانها مادة معترف بها فى ابادة الحشرات الطائرة بالمنازل ؟
10/ لماذا لم تضع مادة(البيبرونيل بيوتوكسيد)المنشط المعروف على تركيباتك واذا اردنا ان نضع هذا المنشط على تركيباتك فكم جرام اضعه على كل تركيبة ؟؟
11/ هل مادة اللانت المستخدمة فى تركيبة الذباب هى نفسها مادة اللانيت المستخدمة فى رش المحاصيل الزراعية ؟
12/ ارجو ان يتسع صدرك فى تفسير وتفصيل الاجابات الوافية لهذه الاسئلة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير


 وجزاك الله مثله وكل عام وجميع المسلمين بخير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> أخى العزيز / خالد يونس​
> 
> كل عام وانت بألف صحة وخير وسلامه بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك​
> لى مطلبان من سيادتكم أرجو تلبيتهم إن تيسر لك الوقت ..... و طمعى هذا تولد من كرم أخلاقك .... وهما :​
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى على طيب كلماتك وكل عام وجميع المسلمين بخير وبالنسبة لسعر الديزنول فغدا باذن الرحمن ساوافيك بسعره بالضبط وهو يباع كبقية المنتجات بشارع تحت الربع بجوار مديرية امن القاهرة لدى محلات بيع المبيدات الزراعية وهو ليس خطرا كبيرا فهو من منتجات الصحة العامة الموافق عليها من وزارة الصحة وهو متوسط السمية اما موضوع التراخيص والخطوات القانونية المتبعة لانشاء مصنع فى هذا المجال فسأوافيك بها بالضبط قريبا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

melkomy96 قال:


> الاستاذ خالد/ جزاك الله عن رواد الملتقى خير الجزاء ونفع الله بك المسلمين اجمعين . لى بعض الاسئلة وهى
> 1/ اين اجد روائح المبيدات (مثل رائحة البيروسول ورائحة الراجون ورائحة الريد)وما اسعار هذه الروائح؟
> 2/ ماهى الكمية التى اضعها من روائح المبيدات على كل تركيبة حضرتك وضعتها على النت ؟
> 3/ هل هذه الروائح تذوب فى الماء وتذوب فى الكيروسين عديم اللون والرائحة ام ماذا؟
> ...


 الاخ الكريم الاستاذ محمد جزاك الله خيرا على رقيق تعبيراتك وبالنسبة لاجابة السؤال الاول بخصوص الروائح التى ذكرتها فهذه الروائح تؤثر على التنفس واذا كانت هناك حاجة ماسة لاضافتها فقلل منها قدر الامكان وبالنسبة لهذه الروائح فستجدها بشركات تصنيع العطور الصناعية واذا لم تكن تعرف بعض هذه الشركات فكلمنى وساعطيك تليفوناتها وبالنسبة للتركيبات التى طرحتها فانا لا استخدم فيها هذه الروائح باستثناء مبيد الذباب فيمكن استخدام رائحة مقبولة وجذابة كما تنتجه بعض الشركات واعتقد ان الروائح جميعا ستذوب فى الكيروسين لانه بالطبع مذيب وبالنسبة لمنتج اللانت فهو ليس مادة ولكن المادة هى ميثو مايل 90% ومنتج اللانت ليس له تركيزات اخرى اما بالنسبة للمبادا فانا للاسف نسيت ان اذكر التركيز فى التركيبة وهو تركيز 10% وبالنسبة للكلورزان فيمكنك استخدام تركيز 50% وهو له تركيزات كثيرة اما بالنسبة للديزنول فليس له تركيزات مختلفة وهى مادة فعالة كما قلت انت فى ابادة الحشرات الزاحفة ولكنها اقوى فى مكافحة البق وهذا بالتجربة العملية بالنسبة لمادة الدلتا مثرين انا لم استخدمها ولكن حسب معلوماتى انها جيدة وبالنسبة للمنشط الذى ذكرته فانا لم استخدمه من قبل وبالنسبة لسؤالك الاخير نعم منتج اللانت المستخدم فى تركيبة الذباب هو نفس المنتج المستخدم فى رش المحاصيل الزراعية الاخ الكريم المبيدات كثيرة ومتنوعة ويمكن استخدام مادة واحدة لاكثر من غرض ولكن ما قمت بطرحه هنا على هذا المنتدى هو ما قمت بتصنيعه فعليا وعمليا وهو بالنسبة لى عين اليقين اتمنى ان اكون افدتك وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## melkomy96 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

علمت ان كلمة (جزاك الله عنى وعن المستفيدين من موضوعاتك خير الجزاء )هى افضل ما اقدمه لسيادتكم واتمنى ان يوفقك الله فى كل خطوة تخطوها .....محمد


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخى الكريم لا اعلم كيفية نزع لون الكيروسين وهل يمكن استخدامه بشكله الحالى ارجو الافادة لاننى فى منطقة يعانى اهلها كثيرا من هذا الامر*


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك .


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

melkomy96 قال:


> علمت ان كلمة (جزاك الله عنى وعن المستفيدين من موضوعاتك خير الجزاء )هى افضل ما اقدمه لسيادتكم واتمنى ان يوفقك الله فى كل خطوة تخطوها .....محمد


وجزاك الله مثله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

خالد حماده بكر قال:


> *اخى الكريم لا اعلم كيفية نزع لون الكيروسين وهل يمكن استخدامه بشكله الحالى ارجو الافادة لاننى فى منطقة يعانى اهلها كثيرا من هذا الامر*


نزع لون الكيروسين ورائحته هو موضوع كامل موجود هنا بالمنتدى للمهندس الفاضل المهدى بكر فابحث عنه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر عبد الرازق مص قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك .


وجزاك الله مثله وكل عام وانتم واخواننا بالمنتدى وعموم المسلمين بخير وعافية وجعله الله عيدا مباركا علينا جميعا


----------



## فقيه العرب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو انه لم افهم شيء


----------



## fsherman (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

خالد حماده بكر قال:


> *اخى الكريم لا اعلم كيفية نزع لون الكيروسين وهل يمكن استخدامه بشكله الحالى ارجو الافادة لاننى فى منطقة يعانى اهلها كثيرا من هذا الامر*


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... الاخ الفاضل .... طبقا لمعلوماتى لم يعد بالاسواق كيروسين . عامة ردا علي سؤال سيادتك فلنزع لون الكيروسين فيتم باضافة بودرة تسمي تراب تبيض او بليتشن ايرث ويوجد منها صيني و امريكى باسوق علي الكيروسين ويقلب جيدا ويفضل ان يكون القلاب سرعة دوران 1200 لفه ........ اما ان كان سؤال سيادتك عن تنقية السولار فستجد في المنتدي لشرح لكيفية التحويل .... وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الباشمهندس خالد جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بعلمك الهم امين


----------



## fsherman (17 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

